# Dark Theme



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Any chance of this?

It would make it so much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

just turn your screen brightness down real low.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I say look cool whilst you protect your eyes


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Kloob said:


> just turn your screen brightness down real low.


Already done it, we are taking about a 40" screen just a few feet away.

Plenty other forums give the option, trust me it's much easier on the eyes, especially when you have to stare at a computer screen all day.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dazzza said:


> Plenty other forums give the option, trust me it's much easier on the eyes, especially when you have to stare at a computer screen all day.


Post a poll - if it's desired by a significant number of people we'll do it.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Would be nice to have an option, Most boards give the option of a standard(current) and a darker theme!


----------

